# Where is Sand Island?



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Can anyone tell me exactly where Sand Island near the pensacola pass is? I know the area well,but have never heard anyone mention Sand Island.



Thanks................


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

on the right as you go out the pass..............no way you could miss the giant sand island.........borders the intercoastalacross frome the navy base..........about as noticable as the pass


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

It is the big sand mass in between Ft. Mcree and the intercoastal. Great place for beaching the boat and camping :letsdrink


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

between Ft.McRee and the navy base. If you are going to go there try and follow another boat to it becasue it is real shallow in areas around there and if you arent in the channels you will stick yourself and it will SUCK trying to push a boat around when its cold out.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

For the visual type, X marks the spot.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sand Island is also known as Admirals Island (The sand is pumped there to keep the channels open so the Admiral can make it home)*

*It is also known as Dog Island (You can take a dog there, but not on Fort McRee side.)*


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

the difference is, its admiral island to natives, and sand island/bird island/dog island/pelican island etc to most everyone else.


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

Google Earth also has it as "Robertson Island"


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

on the navigation maps sand island is in Alabama southeast of pelican island, which is south of dolphin island next to mobile ship channel 



i believe you are looking for admirals island west of pensacola pass as in map above.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

at the mouth of Mobile Bay also

http://www.lighthousefriends.com/light.asp?ID=649


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 1954 Escambia map that labels the spot as Robertson Island.

I suspect that it was a penisula from the Navy base and may have been made into anisland by a new straightening cut for the intracoastal in the early 1930's.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Checkout this 1936 map, you can zoom in on the island.

http://fcit.usf.edu/florida/maps/pages/3900/f3992/f3992z.htm

Backtrack on that site for other old maps. Use the "zoomify" version to magnify.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *johnsonbeachbum (12/6/2008)*I have a 1954 Escambia map that labels the spot as Robertson Island.
> 
> I suspect that it was a penisula from the Navy base and may have been made into anisland by a new straightening cut for the intracoastal in the early 1930's.




Maybe that is why the commercial traffic calls on channel 16 " West bound Tow lining up on Pensacola Land Cut".


----------

